#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  Indian Boiler Regulation-2010

## amacathot06

Dear Friends



Here i post IBR-2010 link. I hope it will usefull

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Indian Boiler Regulation-2010

----------


## Paldex

Thankyou Friend...

----------


## akmary

Thankyou Friend

----------


## amshah

Can you share it other then *share* name site ?

Thanks

----------


## chandanw

Thankssss...

----------


## emintugluoglu

Link is dead.
Could anyone re-load please.

----------


## rsmyegpet

Dear Members,
Thanks for information in this thread.
The link is not valid any more. can the link be again loaded, please?
It is useful for prqactising engineers like me.
Thanks & regards,
rsmyegpet.

----------


## nnaveen

Please reload this again dear

----------


## rsmyegpet

Dear amacathot06,
By the time I opened the link, it is already dead.May I request for reload of the IBR in new link.
Thanks & regards,
rsmyegpet.

----------


## Nabilia

Indian Boiler Regulations Akalank's 11th Ed. 2010.pdf	21.124 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rsmyegpet

Dear Nabilia,
Thanks for the link. It is of great help indeed.
Regards to you & all other members for keeping this forum active and useful.
rsmyegpet

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks Nabilia for the link.

----------


## emintugluoglu

Thanks my friend, appreciated.

See More: Indian Boiler Regulation-2010

----------


## lucksravi

Thanks for the link

----------


## nnaveen

Nabilia Thanks for the link, pls Continue the good work.... :-)

----------


## Mgr

Any pls upload the Indian boiler regulation 2010 both the links are dead.
Mr.Nabilia pls upload again its useful for preparing proficiency examination.
Thanks in advance

----------


## Mgr

Any pls upload the Indian boiler regulation 2010 both the links are dead.
Mr.Nabilia pls upload again its useful for preparing proficiency examination.
Thanks in advance

----------


## purav

all the links are dead pls provide other links.
Thank you,

----------


## rsmyegpet

Dear Nabilia,
Can you please load the same on 4shared .com or on mediafire and help us download. I find ifile.it is very very difficult to download the file.
Thanks & Regards,
rsmyegpet

----------


## KOUSTAV

The link is dead. Not found the docs. Can anybody give me the IBR pdf. Or you can directly send in my mail id     ghosh.koustav@rocketmail.com

----------


## KARTHIK R S

Dear Members,
Thanks for information in this thread.
The link is not valid any more. can the link be again loaded, please?
It is useful for prqactising engineers like me.
Thanks & regards,
KARTHIK R S

----------


## purav

Here you can get IBR-2010

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy!!!

----------


## rsmyegpet

Dear Friends,
IBR download could not be done as filecloud is not any more free download site.
In fact no download site is at present free for download and so posting documents for members download has become all the most difficult.
It is suggested to have a separate server for 3 days storage and auto delete facility to enable more postings possible.
Even the 4shared.com website has become now premium download site.
Practically there is website that can be used for upload and free download.
I THANK all the members for sharing very very useul information in this forum all these years.
Regards,
rsmyegpet

----------


## nabucodonosan

Thanks dot the new link filecloud!

----------


## Thundergolum

thanks purav

See More: Indian Boiler Regulation-2010

----------


## explosion

All dead, is there anybody able to upload again ? Thanks in advance,
explosion

----------


## Marty Thompson

It was a book from 2010 only, here is what I have

Akalank's Indian Boiler Regulation-2010 (LATEST)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Indian Boilers Regulations -1950 (1-635)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

